
Great Grub Spots for all the SXSW-ers - nav
http://fredwilson.vc/post/86646460/a-blog-comment-that-every-sxsw-attendee-should-read
======
SwellJoe
Thai Passion. My absolute favorite weekly lunch spot, and the best late night
eats downtown.

Go on Thursday at lunch for the curry of the day. It's the best panang curry
I've ever eaten anywhere (and I live in the valley now, where I live within
walking distance of five good Thai restaurants that all serve panang). It's
not as good when ordered off the menu, as it hasn't had as long to
simmer...the green beans aren't supersaturated with deliciousness the way they
are at lunch on Thursday. All of the curries of the day are awesome, but
panang is my favorite. Mus mun on Friday might be preferred for folks that
like yellow potato-filled curries...but if you can't be there on one of those
days, any curry at this place is awesome.

Marakesh Cafe and Grill is another good lunch spot...always crowded at lunch.
The falafel sandwich is a lot of food for not much money, and it's almost
always delicious. The lunch specials are also often very good (rarely
vegetarian, though, unfortunately, so I mostly ordered off the regular menu).
Not fancy, just really good food.

------
robotron
As a native I have to chuckle at this. #1 Gueros is overrated. #2 Stop
crowding my restaurants! #3 There's more than TexMex and BBQ but have at it I
guess...

